# Servlet SPEICHERN UNTER-Dialog für mehrere Dateien



## white.apple (27. Jan 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte aus Daten in einer DB mehrere PDF-Dateien erzeugen und sie abspeichern. Wie kann ich es im Servlet umsetzen, damit der User den Speicherort bestimmen kann? Ist es überhaupt möglich, mehrere Dokumente gleichzeitig abzuspeichern?

Im Moment bin ich soweit, dass eine PDF-Datei erzeugt und direkt im Browser angezeigt wird.


----------



## turtle (27. Jan 2014)

> Wie kann ich es im Servlet umsetzen, damit der User den Speicherort bestimmen kann


Das verstehe ich nicht.

Du weisst schon das User=ClientLand und ein Servlet=Serverland zwei verschiedene Dinge, oftmals auf verschiedenen Rechnern, sind?

Warum sollte ein User einen Pfad angeben, der auf dem Server (wahrscheinlich) ungültig ist?

Aber wie ich schon sagte. Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## white.apple (27. Jan 2014)

Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich falsch ausgedruckt. Wenn ich eine PDF-Datei erzeuge, bekomme ich (je nach Browser) ein Dialogfenster, indem ich auswählen kann, wo ich die erzeugte Datei lokal abspeichern möchte. Ich möchte aber mehrere PDFs erzeugen und sie sollen alle in einem von User ausgewählten Verzeichnis landen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das gewünschte Verzeichnis nur einmal anzugeben?


----------



## turtle (27. Jan 2014)

Ich vermute das dies schwierig wird.

Normalerweise arbeitet ein Servlet ja nach dem Prinzip ein Request /eine Response. 

Hier aber möchtest du eigentlich eine Anfrage schicken, aber mehrere Antworten (Dateien) bekommen.
Dies KANN vielleicht mit dem MIME-Typ multipart/mixed gehen, habe das aber noch nie versucht.

Was auf jeden Fall gehen wird, ist eine Antwort zu schicken, die einen Container mit den darin enthaltenen Dateien enthält. Beispielsweise könnte das Servlet alle PDF-Dateien in eine Zip-Datei packen und diese zum Browser zurückschicken. Dafür zeigt der Browser wieder eine Dialogbox an, wohin du die Datei speichern möchtest. Bleibt der Rest, wie mit der Zip-Datei auf dem Client umgegangen werden soll.

Vielleicht geht letzteres sogar integriert im Browser (als Javascript)?


----------



## white.apple (28. Jan 2014)

Hallo Turtle, danke für Deine Hinweise. Ich habe gestern viel über "multiple response" gelesen und bin auch auf die Idee mit der Zip-Datei gekommen. Ich werde es ausprobieren!


----------

